# Flounder gigging opening weekend - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*12/1/2018 - After midnight*
Flounder gigging season opened at midnight last night. Conditions were marginal with SSW winds at 15mph, patchy sea fog, and high tide levels. The action was fast, but no giant fish showed up for us. We ended with a 10 flounder limit, and all the fish were 19-22".

*12/1/2018*
I had longtime customer Craig B. group of 5 onboard tonight. Conditions were perfect, with South wind at 5mph and normal tide levels. We got a slow start, but once we figured out where the fish wanted to be, the action was steady on big flounder. We ended with a 10 flounder limit plus 3 black drum. The flounder were big, with the smallest at 20" and the largest at 25".

*12/2/2018*
I had longtime customer Craig B. group of 5 onboard tonight. Conditions were nice, with NE wind at 10mph and high tide levels. We got a fast start, gigging 6 flounder in the first hour. After that, we struggled to find anything and had to move around several times. We eventually got back on the fish and found our limit, but it was a slow grind. We ended with a 10 flounder limit by 10pm. The fish tonight were huge, and we had 6 flounder over 24". The largest fish was 26" and weighed 7.5 pounds.

*12/3/2018*
I had longtime customer Dennis R. group of 2 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with NE wind at 15-20mph and very high tide levels. Water clarity was awful tonight, and we struggled to find any water worth gigging in. We moved around a few times and covered a bunch of ground, eventually getting their limit of flounder. The fish tonight were solid, all in the 21-23" range.

*Upcoming open dates:
December: completely booked
January: 1, 3-19, 21-31
February: 1-8, 10-15, 17-28
March: 1-5, 8-29, 31
April: 1-20, 22-25, 27-30*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

